# creatine and B-100



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

I added these 2 items tonight. I'll let you know how it goes. Any comments?


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

whats that? sounds like something in redbull


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

it's a workout suppliment for humans.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Added to what?

If you're planning to give it to your fish, I'd strongly advice against that - chemicals intended for humans have a very different effect on animals, especially non-mamals: it might do nothing, but it might also kill your fish, slowly or quickly...


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Added to what?
> 
> If you're planning to give it to your fish, I'd strongly advice against that - chemicals intended for humans have a very different effect on animals, especially non-mamals: it might do nothing, but it might also kill your fish, slowly or quickly...
> [snapback]1133845[/snapback]​


agreed!!!


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

yeah.. i uno how good of an idea that is.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

do it and tell us how it goes...i got a 5 gallon bucket of it sitting here id like to use it on something


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

CautioN1919 said:


> do it and tell us how it goes...i got a 5 gallon bucket of it sitting here id like to use it on something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you try it then? Don't you think it's a bit easy to let someone else risk his fish while you stand on the side-line, even when you're interested in the same things?
Having said that, I wouldn't even do it (see my earlier post why), but if you want to try nontheless, do it yourself


----------



## Derexan (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, They recommond creatine for dogs from what i've heard.

Fish contains a lot of creatine as well. So, either way their getting creatine.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

yah, creatine is what gives them there color right? and as far as b-100, why the hell that, oy vey crazy kids, i tell ya!


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

After 24 hours...........

Maybe it's just me but I noticed extra movement and a deeper red color. I wish I would have added these two things seperatly to see which product caused the slight change. The B-100 tinted the water flourecent green, which looks really cool when the light is on.


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

theanimedude said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Added to what?
> ...


or it might do something GRRRREAT


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> yah, creatine is what gives them there color right? and as far as b-100, why the hell that, oy vey crazy kids, i tell ya!
> [snapback]1134950[/snapback]​


No that's carotenin. And the logic that "creatine is found in fish so it must be ok" is severly flawed. Iron is commonly found in humans as well, in fact it's a major component of our chemical makeup but overdosing on Iron will cause liver and kidney failure and make you die. I certainly wouldn't do something so reckless, the damage won't show immediately but you may be severly shortening your fish's life span by causing damage to it's internal organs.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mrbmum33 said:


> theanimedude said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


Or the effects may be long-term, and once you notice it it is too late...
There are plenty of ways to stimulate growth and coloration in a natural way - ways that do not have 100% unknown side-effects and do not potentially jeopardize your fish, something I doubt any serious fish keeper would do intentionally.

But in the end it's your choice - I for sure wouldn't give my fish anything of which I don't know the effects.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

just make sure u drink alot of water. What is ur goals ? cause iam a trainer just wanting to know. if u can pm them to me.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

bigred said:


> just make sure u drink alot of water. What is ur goals ? cause iam a trainer just wanting to know. if u can pm them to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes not using the creatine for himself..... its for his fish!!!









i think its a stupid idea


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I would not really mes with that.

Stick with a good diet, a good powerhead, and water changes. These are the tried and true methods.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

LoL, man i really hope your kidding...Creatine is for humans not fish. But you never know, add a few powerheads and add 5g of creatine a day and maybe your p will get jacked...lol


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

This is getting good!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Gees, all I can say is let us know how it goes. I advise against you doing it, but it seems you will try it no matter what, so just let us know....
~Taylor~


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

UPDATE.......

Before adding this stuff my P's behavior was shy and reclusive. He hung out at the bottom of the tank usualy under cover.

In the last four days he's been hanging around the half way to upper third part of the tank.

Usually when I come home from work and turn the lights on he goes to his hiding place. Since the addition he hides less. I observed him swimming in a pattern for the first time last night. He swam lengthwise at the front of the tank in a distinct pattern for as long as I could observe (30 mins). It reminded me of the zoo when the tigers pace their cage. I only left the additions in the tank for a week as I performed a 75% water change. His color and size didn't change to my eye, but like i said it's only been a week so I didn't expect a physical change.

I'd love to raise 2 piranha's of the same size in seperate tanks and use the supliments on only one and see the effect.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

you're nuts man


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

What brand of supliments are you using? Is it a name brand or that GNC brand?


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

^ you knoe he is using it for his fish right


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

try some dog or horse steroids injected into the fish next time

haha your f*cking nuts man


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes I very well could be straight up nuts.. I just had a hunch and I went with it. Since I cleaned the water my Piranha has reverted to his old habit of hiding and sleeping at the lower part of the tank. I know most of you don't approve of what I did, but honestly I noticed a huge difference. I'm thinking of giving him another dose to see if the action repeats.

comments?


----------



## Zesty (Sep 17, 2004)

Seriously, I don't think you're nuts.

Maybe a bit irresponsible, but so are most people.

I would be scared to do it to my fish, but that doesn't mean I'm not interested in seeing how things turn out for you!

Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I wonder if I should try steroids on my cariba....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

their digestive enyzimes are different then ours, so it could

very well be causing harm to your fish. if you want good growth

feed a nice protein diets add a powerhead timed on day/off night

and do large water changes two to three times a week


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> their digestive enyzimes are different then ours, so it could
> 
> very well be causing harm to your fish. if you want good growth
> 
> ...


thats pretty much my comment and thoughts


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

Well nothing new to report...same old sunggles. Thanks for all your posts and opinions. I think this thread has run its course. RIP


----------

